# Contact info for Tesla Solar manager?



## Jasfloy (Aug 13, 2018)

I am in the process of getting quotes for solar panels and as a Model 3 owner and Tesla supporter, I would like to get solar from Tesla if there isn’t a big price premium 


Tesla sent someone to survey my roof and 2 days later I got an email saying they couldn’t give me a proposal because my roof is too old. I am replacing my roof in 3 weeks and had told the surveyor and in my email reply. They said call us when you replace the roof and we’ll send someone to do another survey!

They already have all the info they need to put together a proposal and the survey itself is a few hours, so I would like to escalate this issue and wondering if anyone has contact info for a manager 

Thanks!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Jasfloy said:


> I am in the process of getting quotes for solar panels and as a Model 3 owner and Tesla supporter, I would like to get solar from Tesla if there isn't a big price premium
> 
> Tesla sent someone to survey my roof and 2 days later I got an email saying they couldn't give me a proposal because my roof is too old. I am replacing my roof in 3 weeks and had told the surveyor and in my email reply. They said call us when you replace the roof and we'll send someone to do another survey!
> 
> ...


I don't have a phone number to offer you. But just thought I'd throw in that I had a Tesla contract in place prior to my new roof installation, which then did happen before my solar panels were installed. It never came up as an issue. It is not clear from your description whether the person who came actually completed the home survey (which includes a lot of things beyond getting on the roof), only did a portion of it, or refused altogether? Or is the roadblock that you can't get Tesla to issue an actual design/proposal?


----------



## Jasfloy (Aug 13, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> I don't have a phone number to offer you. But just thought I'd throw in that I had a Tesla contract in place prior to my new roof installation, which then did happen before my solar panels were installed. It never came up as an issue. It is not clear from your description whether the person who came actually completed the home survey (which includes a lot of things beyond getting on the roof), only did a portion of it, or refused altogether? Or is the roadblock that you can't get Tesla to issue an actual design/proposal?


It's the latter. The person who came completed the home survey, afaik. But they aren't issuing a design/proposal. It's like they weren't listening


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Jasfloy said:


> It's the latter. The person who came completed the home survey, afaik. But they aren't issuing a design/proposal. It's like they weren't listening


Tesla Energy, like the rest of the company, can sometimes be frustrating to work with (how I wish this weren't true). I have gotten the most help by contacting the general number on the website - they have centralized control of things in Las Vegas.


----------



## Jasfloy (Aug 13, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Tesla Energy, like the rest of the company, can sometimes be frustrating to work with (how I wish this weren't true). I have gotten the most help by contacting the general number on the website - they have centralized control of things in Las Vegas.


I will try that, thanks


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The first visit is just a sales person, and they shouldn't make a call whether your roof is too old or not. They DO however prepare a proposal or two. Only once you agree to that do they send out a survey tech to look at the roof and panel. After that they then make a determination and another proposal. And then they miss some things and repeat again, which is where I'm at...

But I'm confused where you are at, did you only get a sales person to visit, or have you had two visits and they are now saying no?

Furthermore, they should be including roof replacement in your proposal if it is required, because if done at the same time the 30% federal credit will also apply to the roof cost.

I've only been at this for four weeks and I already have five Tesla contacts, each week it is someone new. But let me know what stage you are on and I can give your their emails.


----------



## Jasfloy (Aug 13, 2018)

JWardell said:


> The first visit is just a sales person, and they shouldn't make a call whether your roof is too old or not. They DO however prepare a proposal or two. Only once you agree to that do they send out a survey tech to look at the roof and panel. After that they then make a determination and another proposal. And then they miss some things and repeat again, which is where I'm at...
> 
> But I'm confused where you are at, did you only get a sales person to visit, or have you had two visits and they are now saying no?
> 
> ...


I've only had one visit from them but it was described as a site survey. He was here for 3 hours. He looked at my panel, my attic and he went on the roof. I think their process may have changed.

Anything that I've read about claiming a portion of a new roof for the tax incentive has said it's not a good idea. Have you read something different?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Jasfloy said:


> I've only had one visit from them but it was described as a site survey. He was here for 3 hours. He looked at my panel, my attic and he went on the roof. I think their process may have changed.
> 
> Anything that I've read about claiming a portion of a new roof for the tax incentive has said it's not a good idea. Have you read something different?


Well that and other information was part of the initial salesperson visit that you apparently missed out on. Not to mention all the unique info for our state and estimating future costs and various scenarios (what if I sell my house in 2 years etc)
I have his card at home, I will PM you some contact this weekend. Not that my job is much more successful, as despite the push from the sales folks to get this signed and submitted, the engineering side has repeatedly ignored notes from the inspectors. My last design was unexpectedly cut in half with no panels on my main roof!  And I have had multiple instances where actions aren't taken till I remind them.


----------



## Jasfloy (Aug 13, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Well that and other information was part of the initial salesperson visit that you apparently missed out on. Not to mention all the unique info for our state and estimating future costs and various scenarios (what if I sell my house in 2 years etc)
> I have his card at home, I will PM you some contact this weekend. Not that my job is much more successful, as despite the push from the sales folks to get this signed and submitted, the engineering side has repeatedly ignored notes from the inspectors. My last design was unexpectedly cut in half with no panels on my main roof!  And I have had multiple instances where actions aren't taken till I remind them.


I called the main Tesla # and they are "Reactivating" my proposal but the contact info would be appreciated. As well as any resources to educate myself

I would like to with Tesla solar and Powerwall but there are a lot of people who seem to be having similar issues as you


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Furthermore, they should be including roof replacement in your proposal if it is required, because if done at the same time the 30% federal credit will also apply to the roof cost.





Jasfloy said:


> Anything that I've read about claiming a portion of a new roof for the tax incentive has said it's not a good idea. Have you read something different?


Chiming in on this one topic... We had an over the phone Tesla Solar consult last summer, and our installation would also entail a new roof.

The rep I spoke to (Chris? He was located near the Cape somewhere.. ) didn't say anything about claiming the roof work as part of the federal tax credit... but he *did* say that we could roll the cost of the roof work into the solar loan.


----------



## Jasfloy (Aug 13, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Chiming in on this one topic... We had an over the phone Tesla Solar consult last summer, and our installation would also entail a new roof.
> 
> The rep I spoke to (Chris? He was located near the Cape somewhere.. ) didn't say anything about claiming the roof work as part of the federal tax credit... but he *did* say that we could roll the cost of the roof work into the solar loan.


Dos you choose Tesla for your solar panels? If so, what has the experience been like?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Jasfloy said:


> Dos you choose Tesla for your solar panels? If so, what has the experience been like?


We haven't actually chosen any solar solution yet... We've been dragging our feet a bit on this project for the past few months.  But I am also curious what others' experience with them has been, especially here in MA, both pre- and post-install.


----------



## PA_Ray (Nov 12, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Furthermore, they should be including roof replacement in your proposal if it is required, because if done at the same time the 30% federal credit will also apply to the roof cost.


I'm in the middle of the solar install process with Tesla too. Currently waiting for PECO (energy supplier) to upgrade the line to my house. Concerning the statement above. I was told that only the portion of the roof under the solar counts for the 30%. So the north facing portion of the roof would but the south facing, etc. wouldn't. I can't confirm that but that was what I was told.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2019)

Gosh, the lack of communication, instability, constant turmoil, and layoffs forced me to bail and head over to another solar provider that came highly reccommended by another Tesla owner where I always get a return email within hours even on Sunday’s AND saved I nearly a buck/kW to greatly shorten my ROI. Easy decision.


----------



## Jasfloy (Aug 13, 2018)

Anyone seen the new solar pricing from Tesla? 4kw blocks for 11k. I placed an order with another firm last week and seriously considering canceling it because there’s a 10k difference in cost


----------

